

Can YComb / TechStars help build a large sales / tech co? (Groupon / ZocDoc) - cgshaw

It seems like Y-Combinator, TechStars and the like are focused on building innovative technology that scales with few people. But some of the fastest growing companies lately are essentially new-age marketing / lead-gen businesses built on successful sales teams with minimum technology behind them (in the beginning at least).&#60;p&#62;Any thoughts on how these types of companies have fared in accelerators if some have started there?
======
staunch
One of YC's two biggest successes, Airbnb, is very much not a tech company
(though design is important for them).

YC was a huge magnifier of Airbnb's success. With good advice for sure, but I
believe what made the really big difference was the credibility and helping
hand with press and investors.

My impression is that YC isn't comfortable with startups that aren't _pure_
technology plays. They didn't even believe in Airbnb's idea -- they only
funded them because they seemed especially determined.

So it's clear YC can help companies like this, but it's obviously somewhat of
a blind spot for them. They're getting along okay though :-)

